# CE and loss of power after using fuel additive and new tank of diesel. Need help troubleshooting and fixing



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Did you pour the whole bottle in?

I would go out and buy another 5 or 6 gallons of diesel and put in the tank to dilute down the cleaner. I assume it will clear out as more diesel is added to reduce the mixture. The CEL should clear after a few drive cycles if the temperatures come back into range.

Just a tip, over the past 100k miles I've ran a premium diesel that has an additive package (injector cleaner, improved lubricity, improved cold weather starting) and have had great luck.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I'd follow the advice from the post above and avoid using anything like this in the future. From what I recall, GM doesn't recommend using any additives as they simply aren't required. Unless you're running some bootleg Diesel fuel, most fuels you're going to buy at a station have everything the Cruze Diesel will need.


----------

